# Feeding wet food on a paper plate?



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Is this ok to do? I want to make sure I haven't been screwing up big time I started doing it mostly because Sera kept trying to push Tsuki away from both bowls when I put down their wet food and it was causing Tsuki to walk away and give up. It still happens to a degree but much smaller.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have used the small paper plate "bowls". They work really well. Most of the time they use stainless steel bowls but every once in a while I use the paper bowls. They are waterproof so wet or dry food is not a problem.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

That's good yeah nothing gets through the plates would have preferred to keep using the bowls but when one keeps bullying and the bullied ignores her food if separated it doesn't give many options.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I have used both...but I have to stand guard because marshall inhales his food then runs to gizmos bowk and she let's him eat her food  so I'm the guardswoman . You think he would learn by now!! I'm hoping one day he will give up and leave hers alone


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

I've used both paper plates and bowls a couple times throughout the years with no problems. Feeding them in something else (i.e. stainless steel) is preferable, but I don't think it's especially dangerous to feed them via paper products either.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

There is no reason why you can't do this. I don't like it because they push the plate all over the room, but it is more of an inconvenience cuz it gets under the kitchen island and can't be reached then.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

There's no reason that you can't use paper plates, especially if they're coated so they moisture doesn't sink into them. Although I really don't understand how using paper helps solve your problem...


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I don't see why it'd be an issue...

That being said why not just buy a second dish???


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Long as you don't re-use them, there should be no issue....but I don't get why serving on paper would keep the one from taking the other's food.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have to feed all the girls separately because two of them are fur-covered, thieving, hoovers.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

marie73 said:


> I have to feed all the girls separately because two of them are fur-covered, thieving, hoovers.


Lol, marie!! 
Maya is a bit of a mini-piglet. I supervise them both during mealtimes to prevent G's partially eaten meals are _not_ eaten by my "Miss Piggy"! I swear she'd eat and eat until she balloons up! 

I think if Maya scampered on my kitchen counters too, I'd feed them in different rooms. For now, G's partially eaten meals are left on the kitchen counter until it's 90% done. Then the remainder goes to you-know-who. :roll:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My 3 all have to be separated when they eat. MowMow eats SUPER slow. Walks away... wanders back... walks away.... gets followed by me holding the bowl.

Book pushes MowMow out of the way if he's loose and Neelix pushes EVERYONE out of the way (even me with my own plate if I let him) so everyone eats in a different room.

MowMow is like your boy though, OP. He won't eat in a closed room. He has to be loose to eat at his own pace or he just meatloafs and stares at the door.


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

On a side note I have had good success reducing significantly the number of food throw-ups our kitties have due to eating to quickly by using paper plates. Smearing the pate style food on the plate forces them to eat more slowly.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You can do the same thing on a regular plate....


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> You can do the same thing on a regular plate....


Not to the same effectiveness. It is my experience that the pate style food definitely sticks more to a paper plate than to a metal/plastic/china plate.


----------

